# So....who says steroids make you impotent?lol



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.

The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol

So.....I've been off 10 weeks, 2 weeks to allow esters to clear, 6 weeks power pct/fertility stack combined from @Pscarb and @hacksii, then 2 weeks after finishing pct she's pregnant!!WAHEY!!! CRAZY!! Really wasn't expecting anything to happen!

So a little me is on the way and the most important thing is.......I can get back on cycle!! 

YEAHHHH BUDDDY!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats buddy all the best


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

congrats pal, i can just tell how buzzing you are off this :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i thought it was daves baby? i seen them drinking together the other month!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


If your misses saw that, she'd probaly make you impotent herself lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats geezer...judging by avi the baby will come out shredded!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations mate. @ash1981 think there is something in the water lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats broski!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulatsion dude, bein a dad is lifes biggest achievement. As much as I enjoy w'lifting, my daughter's brought me more laughs and joy than a DB ever could,but haviing said that she's part of the reason I do it too...enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

congrats buddy .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea @paulandabbi there seems to be, bloody twins for me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations bud

If the baby comes out mixed race it wasn't me


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats pal, enjoy being knackered lol

I wouldn't change it though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea @paulandabbi there seems to be, bloody twins for me


LOL. I am the father of twins too. You have my congratulations and commiserations all in one:lol:

Well done Chris...Only another 3 pct's and you can cycle forever:laugh:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats mate, nice to hear

£100 says you have a girl


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations on getting back on the steroids!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done mate.

Super sperm!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


Mate well done @C.Hill

I've just got back from the 12 week scan and I'm having twins !!!!!

I too was doing the power pct when we conceived, my mrs was off the pill for 4 weeks after 10 years use when she fell preggers so having super sperm helps also


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

inb4 a brown baby comes out. :lol:

just kidding. Congrats (I hope) 

Make sure they grow up strong and squat heavy


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

well done spunky spuds, i have two of the wee feckers one of each they're brilliant, but remember you'll never quite fill that hole again...hope all goes well


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

congrats mate and good luck


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


Nice one, out of interest what pct did you use?

I'm coming towards end of my long string of cycles and have 10k ii of hcg and nolva clomid.

Aiming for similar results ...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats Bud!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fantastic news, so who is the father? :lol:

Nah, impotence on cycle is pretty common, moreso if you are asian, but that was pretty fast, looks like you had a good mentor for your PCT. :rolleye:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

congrats mate, just proves how this board is the best in terms of knowledgeable posters, hacksii is a legend


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!!!! Much appreciated!! Aaarrrgh!!!!

Had a few PMs so will post up everything.

Im 25 years old today 

I used this pct for 6 weeks-

Natty stack

Meds-

150mg clomid

20mg nolva

500iu hcg m/w/f(ran 1000iu every week on cycle even when cruising)

200mg proviron

Daily supps-

MultiVits.

500mg ZMA.

6mg boron.

5g vit c.

10,000iu vit d.

1200iu vit e.

Magnesium 500mg

Taurine 3g

10g bcaa/10g glutamine shake x3

Omega 369 4g.

Ginseng 600mg x2

Krill oil 2g

Worked a treat!! Gotta tell the parents now! :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Congrats mate, nice to hear
> 
> £100 says you have a girl


I HOPE NOT! Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> If your misses saw that, she'd probaly make you impotent herself lol


Lmao was one of the first things I said! Besides 'fúck' and 'why me' lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations matey to you and your missus.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Awww congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations mate. I got my missus pregnant straight after pct last cycle, admittedly I was only on for 10 weeks but didn't expect it to be that easy.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, Test E's are on you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats mate!


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats Christopher!!

On your Birthday too :beer:

£100 says its a baby @Hotdog147

:lol:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Superb congrats mate.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats mate:beer:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Congrats Christopher!!
> 
> On your Birthday too :beer:
> 
> ...


 :lol: You win!

Seriously though, the majority of lads I know who get their GF/Wife pregnant after coming off AAS have had girls, don't know any science behind it but it definitely seems odd!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic news matey


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done bro, there aint nothing like your own little one. Ive 6 and they are all special, one thing I will say is enjoy the quiet now as you wont have a min when mini you arrives. Stay lucky buddy and congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you the Inseminator? :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats mate!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


congrats buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> Thanks everybody!!!!! Much appreciated!! Aaarrrgh!!!!
> 
> Had a few PMs so will post up everything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.

One thing I would like to suggest though is to lower the ZMA, high doses of zinc tend to lower copper as copper competes with zinc, as well as I think iron, not good, and actually high does of zinc can put the prostate at risk.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Well done shagger


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats buddy !! we expecting our 3rd any day now -) @ hot dog, think u right about more girls being born after aas !! I also finished pct last time round and she was preggers 2 months later and we having a girl. Got 2 boys before but hadnt used anabolics for about 6 years prior to them being born !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> One thing I would like to suggest though is to lower the ZMA, high doses of zinc tend to lower copper as copper competes with zinc, as well as I think iron, not good, and actually high does of zinc can put the prostate at risk.


Right ok mate, I get quite a lot of zinc from foods like seeds anyway so will drop it now shes got a belly full of arms and legs!


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats Lad


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats mate I'm sure ur both chuffed


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I'm in a similar boat trying to knock my mrs up with no luck but my blast & cruise was 10years! I've now been off since last January. Fertility was rubbish last year with low count and motility. Going again in June to check for improvement.

Well done again.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

congratssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@C.Hill

How come you used hcg in your pct? Or did you mean hmg?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Congratulations! I'm in a similar boat trying to knock my mrs up with no luck but my blast & cruise was 10years! I've now been off since last January. Fertility was rubbish last year with low count and motility. Going again in June to check for improvement.
> 
> Well done again.


Yeah 10 years might be harder to recover from lol

Good luck mate!



Hotdog147 said:


> @C.Hill
> 
> How come you used hcg in your pct? Or did you mean hmg?


Nope, HCG, Shot 500iu M/W/F as advised by mr scarb from his fertility stack.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

congrats buddy!


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


Well done fella, we ought to rename you superspunk.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Well done fella, we ought to rename you superspunk.


Cheers mate, yeah I really thought I was safe lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Nothing like a baby to bring joy to a house. (as well as a big enough dose of arguments, but we'll skip that)

:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Had 20 week scan yesterday and it's a......BOY!! Woop! My future training partner 

Already bought him a dumbbell rattle haha!

Sorry for the bump lol  proper excited now! Never felt like this over anything before!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Had 20 week scan yesterday and it's a......BOY!! Woop! My future training partner
> 
> Already bought him a dumbbell rattle haha!
> 
> Sorry for the bump lol  proper excited now! Never felt like this over anything before!


Lucky git  I got a girl but it's the most amazing thing I've ever done.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

all the best for you and your family


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I've recently been on cycle for 2.5 years, blasting and cruising(cycling and cruising really), and have tried most compounds to see how I reacted to them, test e/p/d/c, deca, NPP, tren e/a, mast, dbol, oxys, sd and winny. Enjoyed some, hated others.
> 
> The mrs has been off the pill for the last 18 months and we've had no luck at all conceiving, wasn't really surprising as I've been on cycle for ages lol
> 
> ...


How on earth did I miss this!!!!????? Congratulations mate, that's awesome and a bit of relief haha :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Had 20 week scan yesterday and it's a......BOY!! Woop! My future training partner
> 
> Already bought him a dumbbell rattle haha!
> 
> Sorry for the bump lol  proper excited now! Never felt like this over anything before!


Havin a boy will do that to you mate.

All men want a boy for some reason and i know the feeling... exciting times!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> How on earth did I miss this!!!!????? Congratulations mate, that's awesome and a bit of relief haha :thumb:


Haha your telling me! Was pretty shocked lol



Breda said:


> Havin a boy will do that to you mate.
> 
> All men want a boy for some reason and i know the feeling... exciting times!


Very exciting!! Had to have a boy first!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Another bump I know but had to do it, so proud!

My son Ethan Jon Hill was born Tuesday night at 8.04pm, 3.5 weeks early! Completely amazing, he's perfect!



Was making him leg press this morning using my hands as resistance lmao he's gonna be a unit by the time he's in school! Will be getting loads of fanny! Haha!


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats mate! mines pregnant aswel, I think the nolva, clomid and proviron helped a treat for me

Thinking of staying on now for 9 months

Did you take Hcg throughout your 2.5years?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Congrats mate the fun starts here.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Huh? i didnt read through..

Have i just missed 9 months? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Aww congratulations! He's gorgeous


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Another bump I know but had to do it, so proud!
> 
> My son Ethan Jon Hill was born Tuesday night at 8.04pm, 3.5 weeks early! Completely amazing, he's perfect!
> 
> ...


Chris congratulations and bump as many times as you like mate I know exactly how you feel and also you couldn't if pick a better name. My son 'Ethan' whose 5 now makes me feel over the moon every single day


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Awesome


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations m8


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

No more cycles for you now, all the money will be going on your produce! Congrats mate!


----------



## tridog (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Enjoy the sleepless nights


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

It's the best thing ever being a dad.

Many congratulations.


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

good news. congrats bro.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations mate, the best feeling in the world becoming a dad!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks lads and ladies! Best feeling ever! Back to work tomorrow though  gonna miss him!!

Can't wait till he can come deadlifting with me!


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats mate, good to see you plan on making sure he does the right lifts :thumb:

I have daughters so i am guessing they would laugh at my deadlifts suggestion in favour of shopping!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Another bump I know but had to do it, so proud!
> 
> My son Ethan Jon Hill was born Tuesday night at 8.04pm, 3.5 weeks early! Completely amazing, he's perfect!
> 
> ...


Congrats m8, did u use HCG while on?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done big man best feeling in the world

cherish it mate they grow too fast


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Brilliant mate. :thumb:

You OK as well?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Noooooooo plz no more threads like this and defo no pics of babies....IM BROOOOODY man what u doing to me!!!! Lol

Babies beautiful congrats :beer:


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

how do you know she hasnt cheated though?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

justinm74 said:


> Congrats mate, good to see you plan on making sure he does the right lifts :thumb:
> 
> I have daughters so i am guessing they would laugh at my deadlifts suggestion in favour of shopping!


Haha you never know mate! Try em!



DazUKM said:


> Congrats m8, did u use HCG while on?


Yes mate 1000iu ew throughout.



sxbarnes said:


> Brilliant mate. :thumb:
> 
> You OK as well?


Yeah good cheers mate, had a lot going on so just looking forward to getting consistent with training again.



Skye666 said:


> Noooooooo plz no more threads like this and defo no pics of babies....IM BROOOOODY man what u doing to me!!!! Lol
> 
> Babies beautiful congrats :beer:


Haha sorry! He's amazing!



ThunderKunt99 said:


> how do you know she hasnt cheated though?


Cos only myself could make a baby this beautiful!lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

You confused impotent with sterile.

and "can make" with "make"


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah good cheers mate, had a lot going on so just looking forward to getting consistent with training again.


Good lad! :thumb:

You've taken on a lot. Hopefully the college and the training are on the up too. Hope to see ya journal buzzing again...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> You confused impotent with sterile.
> 
> and "can make" with "make"


You confused me with someone who gives a fúck lol



sxbarnes said:


> Good lad! :thumb:
> 
> You've taken on a lot. Hopefully the college and the training are on the up too. Hope to see ya journal buzzing again...


Oh yeah I've still trained! Finally deadlifted 250kg no straps or belt!!

Will start a new journal soon!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> You confused me with someone who gives a fúck lol
> 
> Oh yeah I've still trained! Finally deadlifted 250kg no straps or belt!!
> 
> Will start a new journal soon!


Nice one matey! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dead lifted my ass off the sofa a min ago.

Well, to get a beer,

Fcuk that might be a personal record at 223 soft.

I did take some anavar today tho

Ane worked out

Got a killer pump

Then went back to work

I love you guys


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats mate and if he's a boy make him lift heavy like dad!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Get back on now before you don't have enough money for a gym membership and food, let alone anything else!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats mate.

Best thing ever.. Fact


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Another bump I know but had to do it, so proud!
> 
> My son Ethan Jon Hill was born Tuesday night at 8.04pm, 3.5 weeks early! Completely amazing, he's perfect!
> 
> ...


I don't like babies or kids at all mate but he is gorgeous aint he!! Very cute congratulations and all the best bud.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

who says it yours?? hahha oj


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

More details in this thread-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=220406

I used this pct for 6 weeks-

Natty stack

Meds-

150mg clomid

20mg nolva

500iu hcg m/w/f(ran 1000iu every week on cycle even when cruising)

200mg proviron

Daily supps-

MultiVits.

500mg ZMA.

6mg boron.

5g vit c.

10,000iu vit d.

1200iu vit e.

Magnesium 500mg

Taurine 3g

10g bcaa/10g glutamine shake x3

Omega 369 4g.

Ginseng 600mg x2

Krill oil 2g

Everyday Religiously.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> More details in this thread-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=220406
> 
> ...


--/EDIT--- wrong thread lol


----------

